# M4 Bar Clearance Etc Etc But Also The New M4 ?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

first an apology - this is post is based on one in the mil/dive forum - but with hindsight and the question i forgot to ask, here it is again.

dear moderator - not trying to get up anyone's nose so delete if required...

currently have neither automatic nor diver on my bedside table.

if i can convince the 710 ( what is the origin of the term 710? and are there any female forum members?) another watch is required then am looking at an M4, but want to put it on a leather nato.

what is the clearance between the bars and the body of an M4 ? also what's the strap width? 20? 22?

just a bit concerned about the thickness of the leather which is about 1.75 mm. thoughts anyone?

also i hope Roy is flexible as i would want one with sapphire (no horrible mag'd date) and the 12 hour bezel insert.

assume he'll pop it on a black nato for me just in case the leather doesn't work out

is there anything comparable else out there for less than, say, 300 sterling?

AND FINALLY

the difference between the M4 and the New M4 is the "applied batton dial" - which is what exactly?

AND FINALLY FINALLY

and there is that ID3077 - Black, which looks tasty too.

decisions decisions ... and don't say buy both as i doubt i could pass one off as her birthday present


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I can answer one question for you but ill leave the rest to more learned members-

- an 'applied baton dial' is where the hours or other divisions are indicated by small, separate baton-shaped components added to the face of the watch - as opposed to being printed or painted on. A good example is the Seiko Monster.


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Des, I own an M5 diver and I can safely say that a 1.75mm strap will probably not fit between the case and springbars. I wear mine on a Rhino and I cannot get the strap through the gap as my Rhino has been trimmed and re-sealed and so it's bit thicker at the "hole" end. The M series divers are also quite slim and tend to get a bit "lost" on thicker straps.

Regards

Carl


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Carl said:


> Hi Des, I own an M5 diver and I can safely say that a 1.75mm strap will probably not fit between the case and springbars. I wear mine on a Rhino and I cannot get the strap through the gap as my Rhino has been trimmed and re-sealed and so it's bit thicker at the "hole" end. The M series divers are also quite slim and tend to get a bit "lost" on thicker straps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Carl


Thanks Carl,

thought that might be the case.

i am probably going for a slightly mod'd ID3077 Black on steel bracelet (at least initially).

not sure about merc hands on a diver anyway

cheers mate.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Des

1.75mm is going to be too thick TBH. I made a strap for James (hikingcamping) for his M4 when he bought that. The strap was 3mm thick (so 1.5mm leather going between the spring bar and watch case) and I had to do the spoon trick (i.e. turn a spring bar into a curved spring bar) to get the strap on. I'd really suggest 1.5mm is the maximum clearance on the M4


----------

